# Wo ist thinkpad-acpi im 2.6.23 gentoo-source?

## alex00

Habe meinen Lenovo T61 soweit ganz gut im Griff. Nur Lautstärkenregler und Helligkeitregler gehn nicht. Diese sollten aber mit  thinkpad-acpi unterstützt werden, nur wo finde ich das im 2.3.23 gentoo source?

Danke für jede Hilfe

----------

## SvenFischer

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=y (im vanilla). Such mal in der .config danach

----------

## alex00

Da steht folgendes:

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

Kann/darf ich das ändern?

----------

## Max Steel

Na klar, einfach die Zeile in

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=y

abändern.

----------

## alex00

Ist das normal?

Idefix linux # make && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

.config:550:warning: trying to reassign symbol THINKPAD_ACPI

#

# configuration written to .config

#

....

Die config ist danach wieder ohne der änderung vorhanden. Hier stimmt was nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

Dann machs per menuconfig

also make menuconfig

und hier nach Thinkpad und ACPI suchen, müsste ja zu finden sein, dann normal einbauen rausgehen.

und dann make

----------

## Evildad

Am einfachsten du machst es per menuconfig.

Gehst nach 

Device-Drivers -> machst nen Sternchen bei Misc Devices und dann kannst in den Unterpunkt gehen und schon haste deinen gewünchten Punkt.

Du hast nämlich die Abhängigkeiten wohl nicht bedacht.

Grüsse

----------

## SvenFischer

Also die Reihenfolge nach einer Kerneländerung:

make

make modules

make modules_install

Dann den Kernel ins /boot kopieren.

----------

## alex00

Danke. Klappt.

----------

## cfreak200

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Danke. Klappt.

 

Moin Alex,

geht bei dir nun die Helligkeitskontrolle (mit Nvidia-Treiber) ? Habe seit 3 Tagen auch mal den 23er getestet aber die läuft immernoch nicht und soweit ich weis ist das erst in den neuen beta-Treibern von Nvidia gefixt.

Gruß

Andi

----------

## alex00

Hi,

Helligkeitsregler geht nur wenn man in die Konsole (zb F1) wechselt. Ist für mich nicht weiter schlimm, wäre aber schon schön wenn es auch mal unter KDE klappen würde. Hast eine Quelle dass das ein Bug in Nvidia Treiber ist? Danke.

----------

## 69719

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Da steht folgendes:
> 
> # CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set
> 
> Kann/darf ich das ändern?

 

Ändern immer über das menuconfig, da sonst die Abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt werden.

Und um die Stellen im Kernel zu finden.

```

make menuconfig

/

thinkpad

```

----------

## c_m

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also die Reihenfolge nach einer Kerneländerung:
> 
> make
> 
> make modules
> ...

 

ich würde voher noch die config kopieren und ein make oldconfig aufrufen. danach ggf ein make menuconfig. ;->

----------

## SvenFischer

Also davon ausgehend, das er mit dem gleichen, bereits konfigurierten Kernel, eine Änderung macht, braucht man kein oldconfig. Oldconfig wird nur benutzt, wenn eine Kernelkonfiguation eines anderen Kernels (egal ob Version oder spezial Kernel (gentoo/vanilla/mm)) übernommen werden soll.

----------

## cfreak200

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Helligkeitsregler geht nur wenn man in die Konsole (zb F1) wechselt. Ist für mich nicht weiter schlimm, wäre aber schon schön wenn es auch mal unter KDE klappen würde. Hast eine Quelle dass das ein Bug in Nvidia Treiber ist? Danke.

 

Quelle für einen Bug nicht. Aber in dem Nvidia-Forum (das offizielle auf deren Seite verlinkt) hat mal wer verlauten lassen, dass es mit dem 169.xx Treiber gehen soll -  ders z.Z. unter den Betatreibern zu finden. Sobald ich kann werd ich den mal testen.

----------

## revilootneg

Hey alex00,

ich habe für das T61 im Sommer in der gentoo-wiki einen Artikel begonnen, der von vielen Nutzern noch reichlich ergänzt und verbessert wurde. 

Gerade heute hat jemand eine (nach eigenen Angaben) funktionierende Konfiguration für suspend2disk eingetragen. Habs noch nicht probiert, wenn s2disk liefe währ das wirklich prima.

Schau mal rein, vllt. hilft es dir.

----------

